# Nova vs Apex, performance.



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Opinions? I've always used nova until recently switched to apex. Does it perform better or is it placebo?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I like Apex because of its features but I think they both have the same performance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Opinions? I've always used nova until recently switched to apex. Does it perform better or is it placebo?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It performs better IMO. Main reason why I don't use Nova anymore is because I can't stand the animation you get when going to your app drawer from a homescreen. You can only disable that animation in Apex as far as I know, or by using a GB launcher like ADWEX


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Trebuchet FTW! Lol I think Trebuchet beats both of them performance wise.


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Trebuchet FTW! Lol I think Trebuchet beats both of them performance wise.


finally someone else says it.
Trebuchet FTMFW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I wish Trebuchet had more freaking options like hiding icons etc.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

samsuck said:


> It performs better IMO. Main reason why I don't use Nova anymore is because I can't stand the animation you get when going to your app drawer from a homescreen. You can only disable that animation in Apex as far as I know, or by using a GB launcher like ADWEX


Ahh you read my mind brother. The Apex animation is much smoother. 
The latest Nova beta added an option to change the speed of these animations, but I found all the options to be a little jerky. Hopefully they fix it for the play store release.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Trebuchet FTW! Lol I think Trebuchet beats both of them performance wise.


I didn't realize how awesome Trebuchet was until I tried CM9 this week. There is a noticeable performance difference for sure. Is there any way to access Trebuchet settings if I place it in /system/app on a ROM other than CM, since the options are typically in the settings menu? I'd love to continue using it even if I switch ROMs.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ndwatkins said:


> I didn't realize how awesome Trebuchet was until I tried CM9 this week. There is a noticeable performance difference for sure. Is there any way to access Trebuchet settings if I place it in /system/app on a ROM other than CM, since the options are typically in the settings menu? I'd love to continue using it even if I switch ROMs.


You can always back it up with TB or just keep it on your sd and install again when you want to


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> Is there any way to access Trebuchet settings if I place it in /system/app on a ROM other than CM, since the options are typically in the settings menu?


Just use the version provided by Nebkat. You can either access the options menu from homescreen or within the app drawer (upper right corner).

http://www.nebkat.com/

And yes, I also vote for Trebuchet 

ge-Nexus-t mit Tapatalk


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

All these votes for Trebuchet blows my mind. I normally run Apex Pro but just dl Trebuchet from the link above to see what im missing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I wish Trebuchet had more freaking options like hiding icons etc.


My thoughts exactly. I'm still using Go Launcher EX because it has some options that other ICS launchers don't have. Other launchers seem to have some of the options that I use, but none of them have the full set of options that I use in Go. The only thing I wish Go had that the ICS launchers have is the persistent search bar.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I use Apex, and i do feel it performs a little better, but not enough to completely out Nova. The only real reason i'm on Apex is because they actually got the Tablet transition right... Yes, it's that important to me. Trebuchet really is too limited to be an option for most, and the ability to hide apps and just keep them in folders has been great. I just can't go back...


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

I use Apex, I originally tried Nova, on my droid inc with aokp, I immediately switched to apex. Nova felt sluggish to me.

I wouldn't mind trying Trbuchet, but I normally end up back on apex.


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

Im going with Apex.........

I just tried Trebuchet and it seems very basic with only a few options and a little choppy.

Nova - a ton of options, ran a little slow and choppy on my gnex, but might be just me.

Apex - a ton of options, runs very smooth and very responsive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

ADW EX is fun. Takes me back. Also like fade launching animation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol @ ADW ex... not to clown on your answer but that took me back for a minute


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

ah so i'm gonna be trying apex over nova for a minute. Much smoother, no lagging whatsoever.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Are Apex's icons just that small, or did I do something? Seems like they're miniatures


----------



## Klimer (Oct 20, 2011)

Tried both apex and nova. Performance wise they are almost they same. 
But you guys reminded me of [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Trebuchet so I installed it and this thing is rocket fast![/background]


----------

